# Colonoscopy-- the day after



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Thank you again to all here who helped me overcome my fears of having the colonoscopy and gastic endoscopy. Especially Bear.. who really took the time to post all over the board to make sure I read the message (and Bear.. for your prayers!)I have one more question. Last night, after the tests, I felt GREAT! But this morning, I woke up feeling pretty bad. I had diahrrea and my stomach hurt. I called the doctor, and he said its because the drugs wore off this morning.. that my abdomen hurt because of the biopsies, and that diahrrea could be from the fact that I had nothing in me, so nothing to bind to, and still the residual effects from the nutryl stuff.Yet,, my mom had the same thing, and she felt no pain the next day. Another friend said the same thing. I know I'm a worry wort.. but I'm wondering from you veterans how you felt the day after? And.. how long it took for you to feel good again.Thanks


----------



## nutriqueen (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi,After my colonoscopy I was sore for about 2 days. It was done friday morning and i was sore saturday and sunday but monday was much better. However, unlike you, I was very sore friday after the procedure. I found it difficult to stand up straight and my colon felt very sore - probably from the actual scope and also from the dreadful prep.Hang in there - if i could get through it so will you


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I've had 4 colonoscopies for UC and never had a problem other than my butt being a little sore...


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I am "tender" and crampy after the procedure, and I do have a time getting the laxative prep to stop working! I'm prone to D anyway. It is very hard to get it under control with a trigger like a prep. I go back to my basic toast, tea, rice, blah diet for a few days. I think how our bodies react afterwords, depends on our individual tolerances. Before my first sigmoid (18yrs ago), they said it would be "slightly uncomfortable". I would have rather given birth! During the procedure the doc told me I had a "very spastic colon" and boy, he bet that sigmoid was really hurting!


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Had a day from hell today... nauseas, the runs... I slept 12 hours... woke up feeling lousy, and slept another three hours. I had trouble eating at all. I finally got a can of "Boost" into me.. and I ate a yoghurt for dinner. I've lost 20 pounds so far since getting sick.. and I lost four pounds since the colonoscopy.Tonight, I'm feeling a little bit better. I spoke to a friend who is a nurse, and she said that most people don't have pain after a colonoscopy, but that I have been sick for so long, it's not surprising that I had pain and nausea.


----------

